# How About This For DVD Technology?



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I was just thinking about something, and I was wondering if there will ever be a piece of equipment that you can buy for your home that copies VHS movies to DVD. It would be really cool and might not be that far out of reach. We have CD burners on our computers, and we could use the computer somehow to create the menus for the DVD. I think this product would be VERY popular, and VHS is slowly fading out anyways so it's not like companies are losing lots of money. What are your opinions?


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Phillips DVDR985


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

The problem might be the Macrovision copy protection on the old VHS tapes. But for stuff you have on VHS that was recorded off TV that does not have Macrovision, it is a great Idea. I have like 50 VHS tapes that I want on DVD right now, and would put up with the PQ loss to get them on DVD now.


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

Martyva, PLEASE TELL ME MORE!  Cost, where I can buy, and more!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Ogre, these are still expensive - check out www.onecall.com - that have them.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Your other option is to buy a copy protection remover (zonks the Macrovision signal), copy the VHS to MiniDV or video capture card, then burn onto DVD on your PC.

Works well.

Do a search for "Video clarifier". or try http://7925.adahost.com/computer/index.html?loadfile=catalog20_0.html


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

We carry them. If you want to copy home movies, for archiving, what value do you put on memories? One unique aspect of the +RW is that it will play in some players without fianalizing, which makes it great for time shifting. The price of the machines are less than the original HiFi stereo VCRS and the disks are less than the original CDR/CDRW


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Dont worry about macrovision! Best Buy has that Philips burner Martyva mentioed but its $1000 bucks  Although they do give you 10 free DVD-Rs with it.


----------

